# Reserve Artillery Officer vs Reserve Signals Officer



## spacey (26 Jan 2016)

Hey everyone,

I have been doing a fair amount of research about the 2 different trades.  A little background, I applied for the PRes summer last year with first choice being SigO, was advised my education did not qualify, so my options were Artillery, Infantry or Logistics officers.  I was guided towards the Artillery Off.  Though, not my ideal trade.  Waiting for the my final to come back from Ottawa and hopefully get the all clear to continue with my application. 

I heard via email that the signals regiment in town has opened up the education requirements for SigO.  I was given the choice to stay Artillery or switch back to SigO.  I was hoping to get some insight from any PRes Artillery and Signals Officers out there into the roles.  What do you like, don't you like, etc.  I have searched the forums, but cannot find too much on the reserve side of things for duty wise.  I would really like to hear some personal accounts from current officers.

Another point, off topic....I was told to not go logistics, by multiple people.  Training isn't as good, not a lot of opportunities, etc.  Any Reserve logistics that can shed some light on this?


----------



## mariomike (26 Jan 2016)

spacey said:
			
		

> I was hoping to get some insight from any PRes Artillery and Signals Officers out there into the roles.



You may find some of these discussions of interest, in case you have not read them already,

Reserve Artillery Officer
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++reserve+artillery+officer&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=GYSnVrPvIqSC8QekhbyICw&gws_rd=ssl

Reserve Signals Officer
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++reserve+artillery+officer&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=GYSnVrPvIqSC8QekhbyICw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca++reserve+signals+officer



			
				spacey said:
			
		

> I was told to not go logistics, by multiple people.  Training isn't as good, not a lot of opportunities, etc.  Any Reserve logistics that can shed some light on this?



Reserve Logistics Officer
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++reserve+artillery+officer&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=GYSnVrPvIqSC8QekhbyICw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca++reserve+logistics+officer

DEO Logistics Officer Questions  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/17879/post-1413807/topicseen.html#new

_As always_,  the most reliable source of information is Recruiting.


----------



## spacey (26 Jan 2016)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## mariomike (26 Jan 2016)

spacey said:
			
		

> Thanks Mike!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## RocketRichard (26 Jan 2016)

It would be great to hear from any Sigs O doing training or Sigs officers in reserve units.


----------



## Maxadia (26 Jan 2016)

As an artillery officer, you will be tasked into a WIDE variety of positions.  Recce O, GPO, CPO, Safety O, FOO...You will never have not enough to do or learn.


Can't speak for Sigs.


----------



## Mike5 (26 Jan 2016)

As a Signals Officer you will be busy. There's a lot of demand for SigOs in many different situations. You'll work with many bright highly-trained men and women. You'll never stop learning because technology is constantly evolving. You'll also have a good resume for civilian work. Many of our folks have good careers in technical roles. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## spacey (27 Jan 2016)

Had a good discussion with my recruiter yesterday.  He was kind enough to work with another recruiter who was familiar with signals and put together a pros/cons list for me:

*PROs*
Signals Officer
- Technical experience diversifies résumé
- Tour opportunities generally more abundant for junior officers than most trades (Joint Signal Regiment the most active unit in Canada after SOF) – though not a huge difference these days
-Course opportunities in COMSEC and advanced network planning
-High situational awareness during exercises and operations
-Lvl III security clearance can be beneficial when looking for GoC jobs.
-Kingston is the nicest city housing a CAF base (Victoria is competitive) – spending repeat summers next to Lake Ontario instead of Shilo or Gagetown can become a big deal four years in

Artillery Officer
- Technical Information required for this job is something not always done in the civilian world
- when you get to higher levels of artillery Command you will get a higher situation awareness during exercises and operations
- lower sercurity clearance is required as you progress, making it easier to achieve
- leadership and decision making is emphasized throughout all levels of command
- At the junior officer levels all field work is done in the field and not tied to a desk, as you progress to senior officer positions you will start to do more staff work
- Could be trades qualified after 2 or 3 summers depending on civilian life
- when explaining what you do in the army people are generally more interested

*CONs*
Signals Officer
-Leadership less emphasized than Cbt Arms
-Mainly staff work, outside of CP Recces Sig O’s spend little time out and about
-Extra study required to maintain knowledge on new equipment
-Superior intelligence intimidates Artillery
-Having to deal with irritatingly sarcastic signal sergeants

Artillery Officer
- Most trade courses are either conducted in Gagetown NB, or Shilo Manitoba
- Physically demanding trade
- having to deal with irritatingly sarcastic sergeants

Both interest me, I was leaning towards signals more so.  But I am really looking for the hands on leadership role.  Plus, he told me that the signals regiment in town is full of officers, not hurting.  Whereas the Artillery regiment only has 3 and they are hurting for officers.  Based on this, I decided to stick with Artillery. That, and math is not my strongest suit.  I wouldn't want to me a detriment to the regiment with my lack of mathematical skills.


----------

